# DPCM 5 novembre 2020. Tutte le norme. Zone arancioni e rosse.



## admin (3 Novembre 2020)

Il prossimo DPCM scatterà ufficialmente da giovedì e verrà annunciato stasera. Ecco tutti i provvedimenti e le norme

*Norme a livello nazionale:* 

- limitazione della circolazione delle persone — il cosiddetto «coprifuoco»— alle 22 , come risultato dell’estenuante braccio di ferro tra chi non lo voleva affatto (Conte e Renzi) e chi voleva fermare tutto già alle otto di sera (Franceschini, Boccia e Speranza);
- ritorno dell’autocertificazione: per uscire di casa dopo le dieci di sera occorrerà provare di doverlo fare per ragioni di lavoro necessità e salute
- chiusura dei musei e delle mostre;
- didattica a distanza al 100% per le scuole superiori, salvo attività laboratori in presenza; per le scuole elementari e medie e per i servizi all’infanzia attività in presenza ma con uso obbligatorio delle mascherine (salvo che per i bimbi al di sotto dei 6 anni);
- nelle giornate festive e prefestive chiuse le medie e grandi strutture di vendita, ad eccezione delle farmacie, punti vendita di generi alimentari, tabacchi ed edicole;
- coefficiente di riempimento massimo del 50 per cento sui mezzi pubblici del trasporto locale e del trasporto ferroviario regionale;
- chisura di bar e ristoranti alle 18 (ma con la possibilità di restare aperti per il pranzo della domenica);
- sospensione dello svolgimento delle prove preselettive e scritte delle procedure concorsuali pubbliche e private e di quelle di abilitazione all’esercizio delle professioni«a esclusione dei casi in cui la valutazione dei candidati sia effettuata esclusivamente su basi curriculari ovvero in modalità telematica»;
- chiusura dei corner scommesse e giochi nei bar e nelle tabaccherie;
- Resta come sempre fortemente raccomandato a tutti, per tutto l’arco della giornata, di non spostarsi, con mezzi di trasporto pubblici o privati, salvo che per esigenze lavorative, di studio o per motivi di salute.

*Regioni a livello arancione*

— sarà vietato ogni spostamento, in entrata e in uscita, dalla Regione (salvo che per comprovate esigenze di lavoro, salute e urgenza). Saranno consentiti gli spostamenti strettamente necessari ad assicurare lo svolgimento della didattica in presenza nei limiti n cui la stessa è consentita, e sarà consentito il rientro nel proprio domicilio o nella propria residenza;
— sarà vietato ogni spostamento in un comune diverso da quello di residenza, domicilio o abitazione, salvo che per comprovate esigenze lavorative, di studio, per motivi di salute, per situazioni di necessità o per svolgere attività o usufruire di servizi non sospesi e non disponibili nel proprio comune
— saranno sospese le attività dei servizi di ristorazione (fra cui bar, pub, ristoranti, gelaterie, pasticcerie), ad esclusione delle mense e del catering. Resta consentita la sola ristorazione con consegna a domicilio;

*Regioni a livello rosso:*

- vietato ogni spostamento in entrata e in uscita dalla Regione e anche all’interno del territorio stesso (sempre salvo necessità e urgenza).
- chiusi i negozi al dettaglio, tranne alimentari, farmacie, edicole; chiusi i mercati di generi non alimentari;
- chiusa l’attività di bar, pub, ristoranti, gelaterie, pasticcerie: resta consentita la sola ristorazione con consegna a domicilio, nonché fino alle ore 22,00 la ristorazione con asporto
- sospese le attività sportive, anche svolte nei centri sportivi all’aperto
- è consentito svolgere individualmente attività motoria (passeggiate) in prossimità della propria abitazione, nel rispetto della distanza di almeno un metro da ogni altra persona e con obbligo di mascherina; è altresì consentito lo svolgimento di attività sportiva esclusivamente all’aperto ed in forma individuale
- attività scolastica in presenza per scuola dell’infanzia, elementare e prima media
- sospese attività di parrucchieri, barbieri, estetisti.

Toti: "Le Fasce A, B e C attribuite dal DPCM sono in contraddizione con i dati del CTS. Vogliamo capire con che criteri sono avvenute queste assegnazioni. Tutte le regioni sono perplesse. Serve un tavolo con Governo, CTS e anche tecnici delle nostre regioni.
Vogliamo ascoltare il CTS come valuta e giudica queste assegnazioni."


----------



## Andris (3 Novembre 2020)

da quattro zone sono diventate tre,sembra sparito il giallo


ROSSA: Lombardia, Piemonte, Calabria, Alto Adige e Valle d'Aosta

ARANCIONE: Puglia e Liguria. La Campania è in bilico tra arancione e rossa. Il Veneto è in bilico tra arancione e verde

VERDE: per il momento, tutte le altre.


anche se ho letto che non per forza tutta la regione,potrebbe essere anche una provincia sola


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il prossimo DPCM scatterà ufficialmente da giovedì e verrà annunciato stasera. Ecco tutti i provvedimenti e le norme
> 
> *Norme a livello nazionale:*
> 
> ...



Bene, Lombardia nella M.

Non conosco alcuna persona contagiata, e non posso nemmeno uscire dal mio comune, dai P.D.

Dovevano fare zone rosse! la strategia era quella! Sono inc...atissimo.


----------



## smallball (3 Novembre 2020)

Non sarà indolore...per nulla


----------



## Mika (3 Novembre 2020)

Per noi lombardi inizia praticamente il lockdown di Marzo?


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2020)

.
[MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION] alla prossima parola censurata verrai bannato.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Novembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Per noi lombardi inizia praticamente il lockdown di Marzo?



Spero ci siano rivolte..di nuovo barricato in casa non resisto..senza poter fare nulla. Solo lavorare e basta 

Poi molte cose non si capiscono, è tutto confuso


----------



## hakaishin (3 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bene, Lombardia nella M.
> 
> Non conosco alcuna persona contagiata, e non posso nemmeno uscire dal mio comune, dai P.D.
> 
> Dovevano fare zone rosse! la strategia era quella! Sono inc...atissimo.



Per curiositá.. di che zona della Lombardia sei?

Io sono della provincia di Como e conosco almeno 25 contagiati mentre nella prima ondata in totale, ne conoscevo 4-5.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (3 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il prossimo DPCM scatterà ufficialmente da giovedì e verrà annunciato stasera. Ecco tutti i provvedimenti e le norme
> 
> *Norme a livello nazionale:*
> 
> ...



Praticamente prendono le misure con settimane di ritardo, queste andavano bene due settimane fa forse... i buoi sono belli che scappati dalla stalla.


----------



## Butcher (3 Novembre 2020)

Da giovedi spacco tutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Novembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Scusami eh, ora la colpa sarebbe di milano? Vedi che quando si viene toccati direttamente si cambiano prospettive?
> Perché a Marzo per voi Bergamaschi (che stimo ) ci siamo andati di mezzo di tutti?
> Purtroppo adesso è un disastro....



Anche io chiuso edo.


----------



## Mika (3 Novembre 2020)

Nel mio comune, *832 casi totali* (non giornalieri ma TOTALI) dal *3 marzo 2020* su *95.000 abitanti* (con solo *46 ricoveri totali* al 1 novembre) e ora devo stare ancora chiuso in casa per un mese.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il prossimo DPCM scatterà ufficialmente da giovedì e verrà annunciato stasera. Ecco tutti i provvedimenti e le norme
> 
> *Norme a livello nazionale:*
> 
> ...



Che disastro. Ovviamente i 15 giorno verranno prorogati fino a Natale.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Anche io chiuso edo.



Ho letto che anche la Calabria è zona rossa
Non so che dire...io sono sconfortato..tanto non servirà a nulla


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Novembre 2020)

Dannati balordi, nella mia città da marzo ci saranno stati nemmeno 100 contagiati di cui nemmeno uno grave.
Andate a farvi ,chi avvalla tutto ciò è un criminale oltre che un nazista della peggior specie.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per curiositá.. di che zona della Lombardia sei?
> 
> Io sono della provincia di Como e conosco almeno 25 contagiati mentre nella prima ondata in totale, ne conoscevo 4-5.



Lago d' Iseo, nemmeno la più colpita. Ma da noi quasi nessun contagio.

Ospedale più vicino "vuoto", a marzo era pieno. La mia vicina ci lavora, qualche contagiato leggero.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Pensa a me... il mio comune, *832 totali* (non giornalieri ma TOTALI) casi dal *3 marzo 2020* su *95.000 abitanti* (con solo *46 ricoveri totali* al 1 novembre) e ora devo stare ancora chiuso in casa per un mese.



E' pazzesco, non ha alcun senso.

Noi abbiamo già pagato, abbiamo l'immunità di gregge quasi, e mi chiudono in casa?

Solo perchè non si è avuto le palle di chiudere Milano ? 
Non giriamoci intorno, la Lombardia è arancione/rossa solo per quello.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2020)

[MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION] su, ho insultato i milanesi bonariamente, e l' ho pure specificato.

Non mi interessa nulla se a marzo sono stati chiusi per noi bergamaschi, era un altro momento ed era tutto nuovo.

Io sto ai fatti: hanno detto che si sarebbe andato avanti a zone rosse, chiudendo sul nascere nuovi focolai.

*NON HANNO AVUTO LE PALLE DI CHIUDERE MILANO. 
*

Da me c'è l' immunità di gregge quasi, contagi che conti sulle dita di una mano nel raggio di 30 km, e mi chiudono in casa? Dai.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Novembre 2020)

Auguro una brutta fine a chi ha scritto questo dpcm e anche a chi lo sostiene.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION] su, ho insultato i milanesi bonariamente, e l' ho pure specificato.
> 
> Non mi interessa nulla se a marzo sono stati chiusi per noi bergamaschi, era un altro momento ed era tutto nuovo.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti non me la sono presa per l’insulto a Milano anche perché non era un insulto e ho capito cosa intendevi.
Il problema è che così risulti incoerente:
Vale lo stesso per marzo, per voi hanno chiuso l’Italia intera, ora non credo tu ti possa lamentare tutto qui.

Hanno fatto migliaia di errori, forse adesso qualcuno aprirà gli occhi?
L’avete menata per il lockdown, dobbiamo fare un altro sacrificio ecc? E ora ce lo piangiamo....facciamo tutti un sacrificio.
A me sto provvedimento ammazza quindi ti capisco benissimo. Spero tu venga a più miti consigli


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lago d' Iseo, nemmeno la più colpita. Ma da noi quasi nessun contagio.
> 
> Ospedale più vicino "vuoto", a marzo era pieno. La mia vicina ci lavora, qualche contagiato leggero.



Io non la metterei cosí pesante, Como, Varese, Milano, Monza-Brianza sono impestate. Anche Sondrio nel suo piccolo... vuoi aspettare di arrivare cosí per chiudere? Forse, come noi a Marzo per la Bergamasca e la bassa Lombardia... chiudere ha evitato che peggiorasse anche qui.

A meno che non siate giá per lo piú immunizzati.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io non la metterei cosí pesante, Como, Varese, Milano, Monza-Brianza sono impestate. Anche Sondrio nel suo piccolo... vuoi aspettare di arrivare cosí per chiudere? Forse, come noi a Marzo per la Bergamasca e la bassa Lombardia... chiudere ha evitato che peggiorasse anche qui.
> 
> A meno che non siate giá per lo piú immunizzati.


Zosimo, ma non ti viene il sospetto che la situazione sia migliorata perché è arrivata la bella stagione?


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2020)

Io non ne faccio una questione sanitaria, ne faccio una questione di principio.

Uno di Roma è 100 volte più a rischio di me, ma anche 1000, ma lui circola e io no?

Ripeto: nel mio comune ZERO CONTAGI

Nel raggio di 30 km li conti sulle dita di una mano.

Non mi lamenterei troppo di un lockdown generalizzato, ha senso sotto alcuni punti di vista, ma in questo caso mi sento preso in giro.

Comunque vedremo, magari mi sto arrabbiando per nulla.


[MENTION=4427]hakaishin[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] senza volerlo ho praticamente risposto qui


----------



## Pungiglione (3 Novembre 2020)

Non ci stanno capendo più nulla


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> da quattro zone sono diventate tre,sembra sparito il giallo
> 
> 
> ROSSA: Lombardia, Piemonte, Calabria, Alto Adige e Valle d'Aosta
> ...


Ma come fa il Lazio ad essere verde? Ma Zingaretti pur di fare bella figura deve fare il criminale fino alla fine? Il sistema ospedaliero è allo stremo qui. Ma sono pazzi?


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io non la metterei cosí pesante, Como, Varese, Milano, Monza-Brianza sono impestate. Anche Sondrio nel suo piccolo... vuoi aspettare di arrivare cosí per chiudere? Forse, come noi a Marzo per la Bergamasca e la bassa Lombardia... chiudere ha evitato che peggiorasse anche qui.
> 
> *A meno che non siate giá per lo piú immunizzati.*



Non saremo lontanissimi va.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non ne faccio una questione sanitaria, ne faccio una questione di principio.
> 
> Uno di Roma è 100 volte più a rischio di me, ma anche 1000, ma lui circola e io no?
> 
> ...


Esattamente, assurdo vedere tutta la Lombardia zona rossa e poi il Lazio con tutti quegli abitanti zona verde. Sono malati di mente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Novembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Zosimo, ma non ti viene il sospetto che la situazione sia migliorata perché è arrivata la bella stagione?



In linea di massima direi di no.... se vedi i dati di paesi Arabi dove il calo non ha seguito le condizioni climatiche, ma quelle delle chiusure... direi di no.

Ma difficile dirlo, magari li stanno al chiuso piú con il caldo che con il freddo (Israele no, Peró).
Lo stesso dicasi dei paesi sudamericani tipo Brasile dove ad Aprile fa molto caldo e si sta all’aperto.

Certo stare tanto tempo in locali chiusi invece che in un prato.. aiuta la,diffusione. 

Ma adesso siamo al chiuso e bisogna evitare contatti... molti ospedali stanno collassando


----------



## hakaishin (3 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non ne faccio una questione sanitaria, ne faccio una questione di principio.
> 
> Uno di Roma è 100 volte più a rischio di me, ma anche 1000, ma lui circola e io no?
> 
> ...



Ma è stato così soprattutto a marzo eh.
Per non chiudere Bergamo e tutta la zona drammatica, ci è andato di mezzo un intero paese. Perché la mia città natale in Sicilia, che ha i suoi problemi, si è dovuta sorbire un lockdown che l’ha messa in ginocchio e ha avuto solo 2 CONTAGI. Ti sembra giusto? Normale?
A marzo non ci si lamentava e ora si?

Capisco ciò che dici, ma come vedi è lampante che combinano disastri da febbraio


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Esattamente, assurdo vedere tutta la Lombardia zona rossa e poi il Lazio con tutti quegli abitanti zona verde. Sono malati di mente.



Sono allibito, tutto per non chiudere Milano da sola e perdere evidentemente voti. Sono allibito.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In linea di massima direi di no.... se vedi i dati di paesi Arabi dove il calo non ha seguito le condizioni climatiche, ma quelle delle chiusure... direi di no.
> 
> Ma difficile dirlo, magari li stanno al chiuso piú con il caldo che con il freddo (Israele no, Peró).
> Lo stesso dicasi dei paesi sudamericani tipo Brasile dove ad Aprile fa molto caldo e si sta all’aperto.
> ...



È un virus stagionale come gli altri...vedrai alla fine di questo altro folle lockdown...vedremo


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma è stato così soprattutto a marzo eh.
> Per non chiudere Bergamo e tutta la zona drammatica, ci è andato di mezzo un intero paese. Perché la mia città natale in Sicilia, che ha i suoi problemi, si è dovuta sorbire un lockdown che l’ha messa in ginocchio e ha avuto solo 2 CONTAGI. Ti sembra giusto? Normale?
> A marzo non ci si lamentava e ora si?
> 
> Capisco ciò che dici, ma come vedi è lampante che combinano disastri da febbraio



Lo dici a me? invocavo la zona rossa della Valle Seriana, postavo le foto dei militari in fondo a Bergamo prontissimi a chiudere.

Ma ad ogni modo, NON SIAMO A MARZO.

Non facciamo paragoni, era una storia nuova, adesso no. Ora siamo in un altro mondo.

Chiudano tutto, ma non chiudere me e lasciare liberi quelli messi 100 volte peggio di me.

Mi da fastidio, mi fanno fare un sacrifico totalmente inutile, manco la soddisfazione di farlo per un bene superiore ho.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo dici a me? invocavo la zona rossa della Valle Seriana, postavo le foto dei militari in fondo a Bergamo prontissimi a chiudere.
> 
> Ma ad ogni modo, NON SIAMO A MARZO.
> 
> Non facciamo paragoni, era una storia nuova, adesso no. Ora siamo in un altro mondo.



Marzo o non marzo non cambia nulla da questo punto di vista ...
Capisco come ti senti perché è quello che ho provato e provo io(e molti altri)
Ma forse capirai più le nostre rimostranze.....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non ne faccio una questione sanitaria, ne faccio una questione di principio.
> 
> Uno di Roma è 100 volte più a rischio di me, ma anche 1000, ma lui circola e io no?
> 
> ...



Non bisognava definire le zone in base alla regione, ma in un perimetro piú ristretto (Provincia, AST, comune..) ma probabilmente questo passava la palla alle regioni che non hanno voluto prenderla. Molto meno costoso politicamente subire un provvedimento che prenderlo.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Novembre 2020)

Scusate, ma si sa quando il criminale impomatato si presenterà davanti le tv mondiali?


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Marzo o non marzo non cambia nulla da questo punto di vista ...
> Capisco come ti senti perché è quello che ho provato e provo io(e molti altri)
> Ma forse capirai più le nostre rimostranze.....



No continuo a ritenerle marziane alcune volte, il mio è un discorso di principio, forse mi son spiegato male.

Io con zero contagi *CHIUSO*, un Romano ( o altre città, scegli tu) *LIBERO *?


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non bisognava definire le zone in base alla regione, ma in un perimetro piú ristretto (Provincia, AST, comune..) ma probabilmente questo passava la palla alle regioni che non hanno voluto prenderla. Molto meno costoso politicamente subire un provvedimento che prenderlo.



Sono un disco rotto, son fatto cosi: Andavano chiuse prime le zone a rischio, *COME SI ERA DETTO*

Scusa se insisto, io capisco tutto, ma quando mi sento preso in giro sbotto.

Io con zero contagi chiuso a casa, altri in condizioni peggiori liberi. E' follia.


----------



## smallball (3 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No continuo a ritenerle marziane alcune volte, il mio è un discorso di principio, forse mi son spiegato male.
> 
> Io con zero contagi *CHIUSO*, un Romano ( o altre città, scegli tu) *LIBERO *?



Trovo scandaloso che il Lazio di Nicola Zingaretti sia zona verde..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo dici a me? invocavo la zona rossa della Valle Seriana, postavo le foto dei militari in fondo a Bergamo prontissimi a chiudere.
> 
> Ma ad ogni modo, NON SIAMO A MARZO.
> 
> ...



Pazzo, ad Aprile, quando a BG portavano via i morti con i camion a Varese e Como eravamo messi abbastanza bene, ma eravamo chiusi anche noi. Cosí abbiamo anche potuto assorbire i ricoverati della bergamasca.

Che “non siamo a marzo” non é vero. I ricoverati in T.I. e i morti sono quelli del 16 Marzo e sono in aumento.

Concordo che si potevano modulare diversamente le aree, ma ho scritto perché per me non é stato fatto (responsabilitá delocalizzate e gli amministratori non volevano prendersele). Ma come la chiusura dell’Italia intera ha evitato che il sud fosse colpito. Chiudere la bergamasca aiuterá che il virus rientri.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il prossimo DPCM scatterà ufficialmente da giovedì e verrà annunciato stasera. Ecco tutti i provvedimenti e le norme
> 
> *Norme a livello nazionale:*
> 
> ...



Anche nelle zone rosse è consentito il rientro presso il proprio domicilio, abitazione e/o residenza.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Novembre 2020)

smallball ha scritto:


> Trovo scandaloso che il Lazio di Nicola Zingaretti sia zona verde..



É la regione tra quelle messe meglio come occupazione degli ospedali (il 22% delle t.i. Rispetto al 46% della Lombardia).

Comunque vedrai che non durerá.

Chi chiude prima, apre prima,


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Pazzo, ad Aprile, quando a BG portavano via i morti con i camion a Varese e Como eravamo messi abbastanza bene, ma eravamo chiusi anche noi. Cosí abbiamo anche potuto assorbire i ricoverati della bergamasca.
> 
> Che “non siamo a marzo” non é vero. I ricoverati in T.I. e i morti sono quelli del 16 Marzo e sono in aumento.
> 
> Concordo che si potevano modulare diversamente le aree, ma ho scritto perché per me non é stato fatto (responsabilitá delocalizzate e gli amministratori non volevano prendersele). Ma come la chiusura dell’Italia intera ha evitato che il sud fosse colpito. Chiudere la bergamasca aiuterá che il virus rientri.



Ancora? ho capito.

Leggi quanto ho scritto sopra, altrimenti mi bannano per eccessiva ripetitività ( e avrebbero ragione)


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È un virus stagionale come gli altri...vedrai alla fine di questo altro folle lockdown...vedremo



Non ho dati, vado a sentimento. Al sud non pare avanzi più piano infatti? Fa mica ancora caldo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2020)

Comunque ha poco senso questa roba. Ci sono zone all'interno delle stesse regioni rosse molto tranquille, e alcune per esempio in Emilia Romagna abbastanza al limite. E l'Emilia Romagna è tutta verde. Egoisticamente sono "contento", ma mi pare una porcata.

Per me tra un mese tutta Italia sarà rossa, le zone verde diventeranno rosse e quelle rosse saranno costrette a prolungare il lockdown per una misura univoca e non ripetere gli stessi errori.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Novembre 2020)

Io non capisco tutti questi indici puntati verso il governo quando, ancora una volta, sono stati i governatori delle varie regioni a non volersi prendere carico di quanto sarebbe stato opportuno facessero.

Come prima con i trasporti (competenza loro), della sanitá (competenza loro) e altre amenità.....

Si dovevano fissare dei parametri oggettivi e le regioni dovevano monitorarli e applicarli.

Ma poi la colpa era loro, se chiudevano erano crocefissi dagli elettori, se non lo facevano rischiavano l’incriminazione come Fontana per Alzano. 

Piú comodo dire al governo... fai tu.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho dati, vado a sentimento. Al sud non pare avanzi più piano infatti? Fa mica ancora caldo?



In Campania non mi sembra stia avanzando piano e io sono a Napoli, oggi, fa caldino


----------



## hakaishin (3 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho dati, vado a sentimento. Al sud non pare avanzi più piano infatti? Fa mica ancora caldo?



Non fa più così caldo, siamo a 18 giorni dall’inverno...
Guarda in Africa. Ma poi si è comportato come gli altri coronavirus, perde forza con la bella stagione e si è visto


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In Campania non mi sembra stia avanzando piano e io sono a Napoli, oggi, fa caldino





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non fa più così caldo, siamo a 18 giorni dall’inverno...
> Guarda in Africa. Ma poi si è comportato come gli altri coronavirus, perde forza con la bella stagione e si è visto



Non so, poco tempo fa Lazio e Campania sembravano sull' orlo del disastro.

La Lombardia è sembrata Schumacher che parte dall' ultima fila con la pioggia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco tutti questi indici puntati verso il governo quando, ancora una volta, sono stati i governatori delle varie regioni a non volersi prendere carico di quanto sarebbe stato opportuno facessero.
> 
> Come prima con i trasporti (competenza loro), della sanitá (competenza loro) e altre amenità.....
> 
> ...



Visione univoca e filo-governativa.
Vale anche il discorso opposto, il governo vuole levarsi responsabilità proprio adesso che la gente scende in piazza per i lockdown. Infatti per mesi ha rigettato le richieste che chiedevano misure locali e territoriali, richieste e proposte che arrivavano da ogni settore e partiti di qualunque colore.

Non ci sono santi in questa storia, tutti peccatori.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non fa più così caldo, siamo a 18 giorni dall’inverno...
> Guarda in Africa. Ma poi si è comportato come gli altri coronavirus, perde forza con la bella stagione e si è visto



L' inverno inizia Dicembre.


----------



## Mika (3 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque ha poco senso questa roba. Ci sono zone all'interno delle stesse regioni rosse molto tranquille, e alcune per esempio in Emilia Romagna abbastanza al limite. E l'Emilia Romagna è tutta verde. Egoisticamente sono "contento", ma mi pare una porcata.
> 
> *Per me tra un mese tutta Italia sarà rossa, le zone verde diventeranno rosse e quelle rosse saranno costrette a prolungare il lockdown per una misura univoca e non ripetere gli stessi errori.*



La penso esattamente come te.


----------



## cris (3 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Visione univoca e filo-governativa.
> Vale anche il discorso opposto, il governo vuole levarsi responsabilità proprio adesso che la gente scende in piazza per i lockdown. Infatti per mesi ha rigettato le richieste che chiedevano misure locali e territoriali, richieste e proposte che arrivavano da ogni settore e partiti di qualunque colore.
> 
> Non ci sono santi in questa storia, tutti peccatori.


A me pare palese che fontana ed altri maiali per non perdere la faccia con l’elettorato abbiano respinto forse una delle poche proposte logiche e cioe di dare a loro il compito di gestire la situazione il piu locale possibile, dato che e palese che a roma non abbiano il polso della situazione del paesino lombardo di turno rispetto invece al suo governatore di regione.

Trovo fazioso ribaltare nuovamente la colpa al governo quando mi sembra logico che questa seconda ondata andava gestita il piu localmente possibile per tutelare il piu possibile l economia di aree meno colpite rispetto a quelle piu colpite.

Era palese ad un cieco da settimane che la lombardia fosse da mettere in lockdown nelle province di milano monza e varese.

Poi oh, qui a BG stiam registrando meno contagi solo perche abbiamo sicuramente acquisito una certa immunita.. meglio cosi.. e chiaro che se i governatori han fatto muro a tal modo, a sto punto alla meno peggio la regione intera debba esser messa in lockdown, ma sta roba è colpa dei governatori. Il governo ha altre colpe eventualmente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> A me pare palese che fontana ed altri maiali per non perdere la faccia con l’elettorato abbiano respinto forse una delle poche proposte logiche e cioe di dare a loro il compito di gestire la situazione il piu locale possibile, dato che e palese che a roma non abbiano il polso della situazione del paesino lombardo di turno rispetto invece al suo governatore di regione.
> 
> Trovo fazioso ribaltare nuovamente la colpa al governo quando mi sembra logico che questa seconda ondata andava gestita il piu localmente possibile per tutelare il piu possibile l economia di aree meno colpite rispetto a quelle piu colpite.



E' estremamente fazioso difendere chiunque, chi difende il governo con queste misure è fazioso a sua volta. E' inutile girarci attorno e fare i tifosi anche in questa situazione, ci siamo tutti dentro e le nostre vite sono appese alle decisioni di questi inetti.
Nei mesi scorsi il governo si è opposto a un sacco di proposte ragionevoli che chiedevano misure locali mirate e differnziate. (arrivate anche da governatori di sinistra come Bonaccini, non solo da Zaia o altri di destra). E' cronaca. Adesso al governo si sono svegliati, con le rivolte nelle strade e il consenso che cala. Buongiorno!
Ma è vero che anche i governatori adesso non vogliono responsabilità.
In definitiva, i maiali sono tutti.

E infatti i maiali non possono che generare porcate. Per non scontentare nessuno e distribuirsi equamente l'odio dell'opinione pubblica, tra regioni e governo, tutti insieme hanno deciso per un mix di misure nazionali e locali che è un pastrocchio e si concluderà con una catastrofe tra un mese o due.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Novembre 2020)

smallball ha scritto:


> Trovo scandaloso che il Lazio di Nicola Zingaretti sia zona verde..



È vergognoso, gli ospedali a Roma sono in affanno, i ricoveri ordinari sono praticamente impossibili, più di un ospedale ha chiuso il pronto soccorso.

Il 33% delle TI è occupato ed il 68% dei posti letto ordinari, dimmi tu se può essere una zona verde.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' inverno inizia Dicembre.



Si scusami dovevo scrivere 28.
Il succo è che non c’è più il clima estivo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È vergognoso, gli ospedali a Roma sono in affanno, i ricoveri ordinari sono praticamente impossibili, più di un ospedale ha chiuso il pronto soccorso.
> 
> Il 33% delle TI è occupato ed il 68% dei posti letto ordinari, dimmi tu se può essere una zona verde.



Anche il Lazio verde?????????????????  E io che mettevo in discussione la scelta sull'Emilia Romagna...

Va beh, non faccio considerazioni politiche in questo caso ma mi prudono le dita.... qui abbiamo uno che oltre governatore regionale è segretario del partito che decide al governo... quindi doppia responsabilità.... per il discorso che facevo prima, si candida come re del porcile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche il Lazio verde?????????????????  E io che mettevo in discussione la scelta sull'Emilia Romagna...
> 
> Va beh, non faccio considerazioni politiche in questo caso ma mi prudono le dita.... qui abbiamo uno che oltre governatore regionale è segretario del partito che decide al governo... quindi doppia responsabilità....



Io spero non sia vero, vediamo. Se il Lazio è verde sarebbe da andare a prendere Zingaretti e gettarlo in una miniera.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2020)

*Toti: "Le Fasce A, B e C attribuite dal DPCM sono in contraddizione con i dati del CTS. Vogliamo capire con che criteri sono avvenute queste assegnazioni. Tutte le regioni sono perplesse. Serve un tavolo con Governo, CTS e anche tecnici delle nostre regioni.
Vogliamo ascoltare il CTS come valuta e giudica queste assegnazioni."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Toti: "Le Fasce A, B e C attribuite dal DPCM sono in contraddizione con i dati del CTS. Vogliamo capire con che criteri sono avvenute queste assegnazioni. Tutte le regioni sono perplesse. Serve un tavolo con Governo, CTS e anche tecnici delle nostre regioni.
> Vogliamo ascoltare il CTS come valuta e giudica queste assegnazioni."*



Domani Lazio ed ER si colorano di arancione sicuro. Chissà che porcherie ci sono dietro.


----------



## cris (3 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' estremamente fazioso difendere chiunque, chi difende il governo con queste misure è fazioso a sua volta. E' inutile girarci attorno e fare i tifosi anche in questa situazione, ci siamo tutti dentro e le nostre vite sono appese alle decisioni di questi inetti.
> Nei mesi scorsi il governo si è opposto a un sacco di proposte ragionevoli che chiedevano misure locali mirate e differnziate. (arrivate anche da governatori di sinistra come Bonaccini, non solo da Zaia o altri di destra). E' cronaca. Adesso al governo si sono svegliati, con le rivolte nelle strade e il consenso che cala. Buongiorno!
> Ma è vero che anche i governatori adesso non vogliono responsabilità.
> In definitiva, i maiali sono tutti.
> ...



Sfondi una porta spalancata dicendo che sono tutti schifosi alla ricerca del consenso...

Banalmente ho sempre difeso l operato in generale dei governi occidentali (nostro compreso) di fare i lockdown se necessari e non cedere alle minimizzazioni o banalizzazioni della realta dei tuttologi di turno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Toti: "Le Fasce A, B e C attribuite dal DPCM sono in contraddizione con i dati del CTS. Vogliamo capire con che criteri sono avvenute queste assegnazioni. Tutte le regioni sono perplesse. Serve un tavolo con Governo, CTS e anche tecnici delle nostre regioni.
> Vogliamo ascoltare il CTS come valuta e giudica queste assegnazioni."*



Ma che razza di pagliacci sono?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma che razza di pagliacci sono?



Non se ne salva uno nemmeno in questo caso.

CTS -> Sforna miliardi di dati e stastistiche ogni giorno, ossessionandoci, e non è capace nemmeno di assegnare criteri di fasce regionali equilibrate, di cui noi stessi poveri mortali abbiamo percezione mettendo gli occhi fuori dalla finestra.

Governo -> Ragiona solo in base al consenso e favorendo le agende dei partiti e dei propri amici, anche a livello regionale.

Regioni -> E' da domenica che fanno tavoli e discussioni e solo adesso si accorgono che queste classificazioni e misure fanno schifo (a meno che non siano stati informati della bozza finale, ma non ci credo), e LOL chiedono un ennesimo tavolo due secondi prima della firma sul decreto.

Oltre al fatto che nessuno vuole addossarsi il fardello del lockdown, come già detto prima...


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2020)

Sileri sta dicendo che forse anche all interno delle regioni verranno fatte ulteriori divisioni geografiche perché a Bergamo il virus non circola come a Milano (ha fatto proprio questo esempio, praticamente la mia protesta)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Toti: "Le Fasce A, B e C attribuite dal DPCM sono in contraddizione con i dati del CTS. Vogliamo capire con che criteri sono avvenute queste assegnazioni. Tutte le regioni sono perplesse. Serve un tavolo con Governo, CTS e anche tecnici delle nostre regioni.
> Vogliamo ascoltare il CTS come valuta e giudica queste assegnazioni."*



Ma asino di un TOTI! Il problema non é l’attribuzione delle Regioni ad una fascia o all’altra, ma di gestirlo a livello di regione!
Ti pare che Roma è Roccalvecce appare dono allo stesso scenario? O Milano e Grosio?

Il fatto é che i governatori devono assegnare loro, in base alle sccitá del territorio, a fascia di competenza....

Ma cosí l’asino di TOTI puó dire che i attivoni sono quelli del Governo e non lui che assegna Genova alla zona Rossa e Valcasotto Verde....


----------



## mandraghe (3 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche il Lazio verde?????????????????  E io che mettevo in discussione la scelta sull'Emilia Romagna...
> 
> Va beh, non faccio considerazioni politiche in questo caso ma mi prudono le dita.... qui abbiamo uno che oltre governatore regionale è segretario del partito che decide al governo... quindi doppia responsabilità.... per il discorso che facevo prima, si candida come re del porcile.



Le faccio io: pagliacci, il governo e pure chi li difende. 

Chiedono la collaborazione delle regioni e poi prendono decisioni in base al colore politico. Ma non è una novità, è dall’inizio di questa storia che fanno così. Ora che ormai è andato tutto a mignotte cercano di condividere o meglio scaricare le scelte sulle autonomie locali. Mentre avevano già scritto libri e preparato discorsi in cui si lodavano e si imbrodavano per i grandi successi ottenuti dal modello itagliano nell’affrontare la pandemia.

Ribadisco: pagliacci, il pdc, i ministri ed i servi ottusi che difendono questi maledetti incapaci.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sileri sta dicendo che forse anche all interno delle regioni verranno fatte ulteriori divisioni geografiche perché a Bergamo il virus non circola come a Milano (ha fatto proprio questo esempio, praticamente la mia protesta)



Esattamente quello che dico io. Adesso vediamo se i governatori hanno le palle o meno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Esattamente quello che dico io. Adesso vediamo se i governatori hanno le palle o meno.



E come lo fanno? Il testo è quello. Serve un nuovo DPCM.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Esattamente quello che dico io. Adesso vediamo se i governatori hanno le palle o meno.



Ma se continuavi a "sgridarmi" per la mia protesta.
Dicevo la stessa cosa di Sileri che adesso approvi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non bisognava definire le zone in base alla regione, ma in un perimetro piú ristretto (Provincia, AST, comune..) ma probabilmente questo passava la palla alle regioni che non hanno voluto prenderla. Molto meno costoso politicamente subire un provvedimento che prenderlo.





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Pazzo, ad Aprile, quando a BG portavano via i morti con i camion a Varese e Como eravamo messi abbastanza bene, ma eravamo chiusi anche noi. Cosí abbiamo anche potuto assorbire i ricoverati della bergamasca.
> 
> Che “non siamo a marzo” non é vero. I ricoverati in T.I. e i morti sono quelli del 16 Marzo e sono in aumento.
> 
> Concordo che si potevano modulare diversamente le aree, ma ho scritto perché per me non é stato fatto (responsabilitá delocalizzate e gli amministratori non volevano prendersele). Ma come la chiusura dell’Italia intera ha evitato che il sud fosse colpito. Chiudere la bergamasca aiuterá che il virus rientri.





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma se continuavi a "sgridarmi" per la mia protesta.
> Dicevo la stessa cosa di Sileri che adesso approvi



Ti riporto sopra le mie risposte precedenti a te
Come vedi dicevo che si sarebbe dovuto decidere a livello locale, ma gli amministratori non hanno voluto perché costava politicamente


----------



## mil77 (3 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' pazzesco, non ha alcun senso.
> 
> Noi abbiamo già pagato, abbiamo l'immunità di gregge quasi, e mi chiudono in casa?
> 
> ...



Vero e ti capisco. Ma anche da me in provincia di varese siamo rimasti chiusi in casa a marzo pur avendo pochi contagi. Mentre adesso siamo pieni. Oltre milano sono piene la provincia di monza/brianza e di varese. Anche como e pavia non sono messe benissimo. Insomma tutto l'ovest lombardia mentre a marzo era l'est lombardia


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Vero e ti capisco. Ma anche da me in provincia di varese siamo rimasti chiusi a marzo pur avendo pochi contagi. Mentre adesso siamo pieni.



Anche tu non hai capito, eppure l'ho spiegato 
Ma capisco il problema di leggere ogni post.

Non è quello il punto, io non ho casi e rischio la chiusura.
Chi ha piu casi di me è libero di andare dove vuole.

Questo è il punto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Anche tu non hai capito, eppure l'ho spiegato
> Ma capisco il problema di leggere ogni post.
> 
> Non è quello il punto, io non ho casi e rischio la chiusura.
> Chi ha piu casi di me è libero di andare dove vuole.



No ma è follia totale, la differenziazione andava fatta a livello provinciale MA UN MESE FA. Ormai è tardi, tutta Italia è in una situazione di gravità importante, più che a Marzo, a questo punto andavano prese decisioni nazionali ed invece non ne hanno il coraggio, sono dei pagliacci.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No ma è follia totale, la differenziazione andava fatta a livello provinciale MA UN MESE FA. Ormai è tardi, tutta Italia è in una situazione di gravità importante, più che a Marzo, a questo punto andavano prese decisioni nazionali ed invece non ne hanno il coraggio, sono dei pagliacci.



.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Novembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No ma è follia totale, la differenziazione andava fatta a livello provinciale MA UN MESE FA. Ormai è tardi, tutta Italia è in una situazione di gravità importante, più che a Marzo, a questo punto andavano prese decisioni nazionali ed invece non ne hanno il coraggio, sono dei pagliacci.




Appunto per quello vogliono coinvolgere le autonomie locali. Sanno che facendo un lockdown generale alle prossime elezioni verrebbero travolti. E cercano di scaricare tutto sulle regioni ed i sindaci. A parte la dubbia costituzionalità della cosa, non capisco in che modo poi le regioni debbano poi attuare la chiusura. Alla fine dovrebbero intervenire i prefetti, cioè lo stato centrale. 

Quindi è evidente chi sta facendo calcoli politici nel gestire i disastri che, tra l’altro, ha creato.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Anche tu non hai capito, eppure l'ho spiegato
> Ma capisco il problema di leggere ogni post.
> 
> Non è quello il punto, io non ho casi e rischio la chiusura.
> ...


Io ho capito eh..solo che in questo caso ha poco senso ma rischiamo di dilungarci.
Tanto è come Marzo e la ruota gira..


----------



## cris (3 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Appunto per quello vogliono coinvolgere le autonomie locali. Sanno che facendo un lockdown generale alle prossime elezioni verrebbero travolti. E cercano di scaricare tutto sulle regioni ed i sindaci. A parte la dubbia costituzionalità della cosa, non capisco in che modo poi le regioni debbano poi attuare la chiusura. Alla fine dovrebbero intervenire i prefetti, cioè lo stato centrale.
> 
> Quindi è evidente chi sta facendo calcoli politici nel gestire i disastri che, tra l’altro, ha creato.



Scusami eh, ma a tuo avviso conoscono meglio la situazione della Val brembana il governatore della lombardia / dell altopiano d asiago Zaia oppure Giuseppi Conti a roma che non sa nemmeno che esistono questi posti?


----------



## mil77 (3 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Anche tu non hai capito, eppure l'ho spiegato
> Ma capisco il problema di leggere ogni post.
> 
> Non è quello il punto, io non ho casi e rischio la chiusura.
> ...



Purtroppo ho letto e capito benissimo. A marzo sono stato chiuso in casa e nel mio paese c'erano la bellezza di 9 contagiati(di cui 4 sanitari e 3 ricoverati in rsa fuori paese ma con domicilio qui). E perché sono stato a casa? Perché gli ospedali della zona servivano x curare i malati (non solo di covid) delle zone di bergamo brescia cremona e lodi che non avevano più posto nei loro ospedali. Adesso é la stessa cosa al contrario. Detto questo spero facciano zona rossa ovest lombardia e zona arancione l'est lombardia. Sarebbe una cosa giusta e cosi tu almeno fino alle 18 potrai uscire e andare al bar.


----------



## cris (3 Novembre 2020)

[MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION] da conterraneo capisco benissimo le tue contestazioni, sono il primo a dire da mesi che auspicavo una seconda ondata monitorata il piu locale possibile, concordo con te che attualmente bergamo e la zona messa meglio della Lombardia. Tuttavia dobbiamo essere realisti: appurato che sti maiali dei presidenti di regione han respinto la responsabilita di prender decisioni di tipo restrittivo locale, è ragionevole che l’unica mossa sia la chiusura regionale piuttosto che locale.
È palese che a Roma a questo punto non abbiano alcuna idea delle situazioni territoriali e sparino a zero. Han combinato prima guai loro e ora i governatori, il filo comune è il tenere salda la poltrona e non perder consenso.

Personalmente non riesco a lamentarmi se a pochi contagi devo chiudere come altri vicini di casa con altissimi contagi.

PS per tutti: non pensiate che a marzo le vostre zone erano prive di contagi.. semplicemente perche conoscevamo un infinitesimo numero dei reali contagiati.in quel momento era palese che il nord italia fosse messo malissimo e andava chiuso in toto. Il sud forse potevano salvarlo di piu dalle restrizioni. Ma era un nemico sconosciuto e invisibile, come biasimare?


----------



## mandraghe (3 Novembre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Scusami eh, ma a tuo avviso conoscono meglio la situazione della Val brembana il governatore della lombardia / dell altopiano d asiago Zaia oppure Giuseppi Conti a roma che non sa nemmeno che esistono questi posti?




Beh se in 5 mesi il genio non si è recato una volta al nord è ovvio che non sa una beata minchia. 

Meglio fare gli show teleguidato da Casalino. 

Tanto al momento giusto si possono inculare i governatori del nord che hanno un diverso colore politico. Prendendo così due piccioni con una fava. Raccattare voti e scaricare le colpe su altri.

E ribadisco: ci sarebbero anche molti dubbi sulla costituzionalità della cosa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Novembre 2020)

Nelle zone rosse restano aperti i servizi dedicati alla persona ( parrucchieri, barbieri ecc.)

Dai è un DPCM farsa su...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Novembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nelle zone rosse restano aperti i servizi dedicati alla persona ( parrucchieri, barbieri ecc.)
> 
> Dai è un DPCM farsa su...




Ma se permetti la farsa e la follia è farli chiudere. Parrucchieri e centri estetici son più puliti di una sala operatoria. Ma ora ti riporto l'esempio della mia ragazza. Lei da sempre lavora con guanti e mascherina, è il suo lavoro che lo richiede, ma aldilà di questo si ritrova a lavorare con: Mascherina, guanti, gel e plexiglas davanti al suo tavolo che separa lei dalla cliente che comunque sta quasi ad 1 metro di distanza. E tu mi vieni a dire che dovrebbe chiudere? Siamo seri? Fa 1 dannato cliente alla volta! La Serie A però va bene, idem la Champions, i mezzi pubblici e gli immigrati che fanno ciò che vogliono. Non c'è l'ho con te eh sia chiaro. Dico solo che uccidere anche questo settore, che lavora 1 alla volta con tutte le norme di sicurezza è la follia più totale.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ho letto e capito benissimo. A marzo sono stato chiuso in casa e nel mio paese c'erano la bellezza di 9 contagiati(di cui 4 sanitari e 3 ricoverati in rsa fuori paese ma con domicilio qui). E perché sono stato a casa? Perché gli ospedali della zona servivano x curare i malati (non solo di covid) delle zone di bergamo brescia cremona e lodi che non avevano più posto nei loro ospedali. Adesso é la stessa cosa al contrario. Detto questo spero facciano zona rossa ovest lombardia e zona arancione l'est lombardia. Sarebbe una cosa giusta e cosi tu almeno fino alle 18 potrai uscire e andare al bar.





cris ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION] da conterraneo capisco benissimo le tue contestazioni, sono il primo a dire da mesi che auspicavo una seconda ondata monitorata il piu locale possibile, concordo con te che attualmente bergamo e la zona messa meglio della Lombardia. Tuttavia dobbiamo essere realisti: appurato che sti maiali dei presidenti di regione han respinto la responsabilita di prender decisioni di tipo restrittivo locale, è ragionevole che l’unica mossa sia la chiusura regionale piuttosto che locale.
> È palese che a Roma a questo punto non abbiano alcuna idea delle situazioni territoriali e sparino a zero. Han combinato prima guai loro e ora i governatori, il filo comune è il tenere salda la poltrona e non perder consenso.
> 
> Personalmente non riesco a lamentarmi se a pochi contagi devo chiudere come altri vicini di casa con altissimi contagi.
> ...



Un conto sono misure generalizzate per il bene comune, tipo un lockdown Nazionale.

Ma ripeto, non ha senso chiudere zone sicure per lasciare aperte zone pericolose.

Mi sembra proprio ovvio. Forse mi spiego male io.

A marzo hanno chiuso zone pericolose e zone sicure

E' diversissimo da adesso, non c' entra proprio una cippa.

Almeno ad allora era a scopo precauzionale, ma adesso non riesco a capirne il senso.

Come dice cris, bastava chiudere Milano per tempo, come pensavano sarebbe finita scusate?


----------



## Maravich49 (4 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il prossimo DPCM scatterà ufficialmente da giovedì e verrà annunciato stasera. Ecco tutti i provvedimenti e le norme
> 
> *Norme a livello nazionale:*
> 
> ...



Sul sito del Corriere, stamattina, ho letto che estetisti e parrucchieri rimarranno aperti a anche nelle zone rosse.
Ma la gente potrà andarci? Perchè sembra una domanda banale, ma da una prima lettura non lo darei per scontato.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un conto sono misure generalizzate per il bene comune, tipo un lockdown Nazionale.
> 
> Ma ripeto, non ha senso chiudere zone sicure per lasciare aperte zone pericolose.
> 
> ...



E' sempre difficile fare queste valutazioni.
Che poi chiudere Milano tecnicamente cosa vuol dire?
Ci entra e ci esce nessuno? Mi pare non attuabile.

Non condivido nemmeno il discorso sullo scopo precauzionale perchè ora il virus è su tutto il territorio nazionale, la situazione non è migliore della prima ondata, anzi, il virus non è più buono che a marzo.

Sono misure che non ci metteranno mai tutti d'accordo ma nessuna zona d'italia può essere ritenuta oasi felice.


Ma quando per settimane io e tanti utenti ti facevamo notare che la politica ne stava azzeccando mezza perchè credi lo dicevamo?
Perchè eravamo contro una politica approssimativa e in malafede?
Ora stai guardando il tutto, se mi posso permettere, da un punto di vista più simile al nostro.

Vedremo come andrà a finire ma dubito che il governo e le regioni sappiano creare zone rosse e verdi dentro lo stesso territorio.
Per me non è cosa loro e , forse , non è nemmeno fattibile.

Io vivo in calabria e a marzo il virus l'ho visto in cartolina , eppure siamo stati chiusi.
La nostra sanità fa schifo a 360 gradi eppure in tempi nerissimi siamo riusciti perfino a salvare la vita a qualche tuo concittadino che è stato dirottato su catanzaro.
Persone che oggi sono grate e legate alla nostra terra e ai nostri medici.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Novembre 2020)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere, stamattina, ho letto che estetisti e parrucchieri rimarranno aperti a anche nelle zone rosse.
> Ma la gente potrà andarci? Perchè sembra una domanda banale, ma da una prima lettura non lo darei per scontato.



Domanda tutt'altro che banale e che ci stavamo facendo io e la mia ragazza stamattina. Perché da quel che si legge, è limitato anche lo spostamento tra comuni. Assurdo!


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Novembre 2020)

c'ho capito poco.

quel poco che ho hcpito è che dividono in zone, cosa che era da fare a marzo e non adesso.
adesso il virus è dappertutto e le zone verdi diventeranno arancioni e poi rosse per forza. non ci vuole un indovino.

dovrebbe essere tutta zona rossa da 3 settimane. avremmo firse già riaperto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Novembre 2020)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere, stamattina, ho letto che estetisti e parrucchieri rimarranno aperti a anche nelle zone rosse.
> Ma la gente potrà andarci? Perchè sembra una domanda banale, ma da una prima lettura non lo darei per scontato.



sarebbe il colmo dell'organizzazione...

comunque il mio barbiere è stato il 1o a prenderlo a inizio marzo. è stato malissimo ovviamente a casa non tamponato ne curato da nessuno ma il peggio lo ha avuto la sua fidanzata che ha davvero avuto paura di crepare così. ovviamente anche lei a casa e non tamponata.
non sarebbe molto saggio lasciare aperto certi posti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> c'ho capito poco.
> 
> quel poco che ho hcpito è che dividono in zone, cosa che era da fare a marzo e non adesso.
> adesso il virus è dappertutto e le zone verdi diventeranno arancioni e poi rosse per forza. non ci vuole un indovino.
> ...



Si ma se dividono le zone e la gente non si sposta in teoria la zona resta circoscritta..poi nei fatti sarà un macello ma era l'unica soluzione per evitare un lockdown generale


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il prossimo DPCM scatterà ufficialmente da giovedì e verrà annunciato stasera. Ecco tutti i provvedimenti e le norme
> 
> *Norme a livello nazionale:*
> 
> ...



Abito in zona rossa. Avendo il medico di base in un altro paese posso andarci? Avrei problemi in caso di controllo?


----------



## smallball (4 Novembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Abito in zona rossa. Avendo il medico di base in un altro paese posso andarci? Avrei problemi in caso di controllo?



Si puoi andare dal medico, ovviamente autocertificando il tutto


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Novembre 2020)

smallball ha scritto:


> Si puoi andare dal medico, ovviamente autocertificando il tutto



Ovvio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Novembre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> A me pare palese che fontana ed altri maiali per non perdere la faccia con l’elettorato abbiano respinto forse una delle poche proposte logiche e cioe di dare a loro il compito di gestire la situazione il piu locale possibile, dato che e palese che a roma non abbiano il polso della situazione del paesino lombardo di turno rispetto invece al suo governatore di regione.
> 
> Trovo fazioso ribaltare nuovamente la colpa al governo quando mi sembra logico che questa seconda ondata andava gestita il piu localmente possibile per tutelare il piu possibile l economia di aree meno colpite rispetto a quelle piu colpite.
> 
> ...



E' stato Beppe il supremo a togliere il potere alle regioni, ed ora che la barca affonda se ne devono assumere il carico loro?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Novembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma se permetti la farsa e la follia è farli chiudere. Parrucchieri e centri estetici son più puliti di una sala operatoria. Ma ora ti riporto l'esempio della mia ragazza. Lei da sempre lavora con guanti e mascherina, è il suo lavoro che lo richiede, ma aldilà di questo si ritrova a lavorare con: Mascherina, guanti, gel e plexiglas davanti al suo tavolo che separa lei dalla cliente che comunque sta quasi ad 1 metro di distanza. E tu mi vieni a dire che dovrebbe chiudere? Siamo seri? Fa 1 dannato cliente alla volta! La Serie A però va bene, idem la Champions, i mezzi pubblici e gli immigrati che fanno ciò che vogliono. Non c'è l'ho con te eh sia chiaro. Dico solo che uccidere anche questo settore, che lavora 1 alla volta con tutte le norme di sicurezza è la follia più totale.



Non hai torto, il punto è che per me l'unico modo per uscirne senza allungare l'agonia sarebbe quello di un lockdown totale nazionale di 20-30 giorni.
Abbatti i contagi, salvi l'economia di dicembre che è una grossa fetta del PIL, agendo come stanno facendo loro con le mezze misure si rischia di dover prendere altre misure più avanti e SAREBBE UN DISASTRO ECONOMICO.

Oggi potevi permetterti 20-30 giorni di chiusura, domani forse non bastano due mesi. Sono dei criminali.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Novembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E' stato Beppe il supremo a togliere il potere alle regioni, ed ora che la barca affonda se ne devono assumere il carico loro?



Esattamente, cioè prima decidono tutto loro ed ora col nuovo disastro dovrebbero essere le regioni a decidere?! Eh certo bella melma....


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Novembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Esattamente, cioè prima decidono tutto loro ed ora col nuovo disastro dovrebbero essere le regioni a decidere?! Eh certo bella melma....



Ma si sa, questi brutti ceffi, per non dire altro, è dall'inizio che scaricano responsabilità a chiunque, delegano decisioni a chiunque, puntano il dito verso chiunque, ma lor guai a toccarli, son tutti belli, biondi, ben vestiti e bravi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Novembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non me la sono presa per l’insulto a Milano anche perché non era un insulto e ho capito cosa intendevi.
> Il problema è che così risulti incoerente:
> Vale lo stesso per marzo, per voi hanno chiuso l’Italia intera, ora non credo tu ti possa lamentare tutto qui.
> 
> ...



Eh ma quello andava bene finche a chiudere erano gli altri, ora non va più bene. Ad ogni modo sono vicinissimo a chi ha problemi per vedere la fidanzata o problemi con il lavoro, ci sono passato e ci sto passando tutt'ora, non è affatto facile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Novembre 2020)

Nel Lazio comunque sta succedendo qualcosa di aberrante, fino a ieri il tasso di occupazione delle TI era del 33% oggi magicamente del 23% hanno aumentato i posti del 10% nel giro di un giorno? Eppure i ricoverati son sempre quelli.

Zingaretti per fare bella figura non vuole farsi dichiarare zona arancione? Ma che razza di criminali sono?


----------



## chicagousait (4 Novembre 2020)

l'unica cosa sicura di questo decreto è che non ho capito se domani mattina, io potrò o non potrò alzare la saracinesca alla mia cartoleria


----------



## hakaishin (4 Novembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Eh ma quello andava bene finche a chiudere erano gli altri, ora non va più bene. Ad ogni modo sono vicinissimo a chi ha problemi per vedere la fidanzata o problemi con il lavoro, ci sono passato e ci sto passando tutt'ora, non è affatto facile.



Ma si alla fine è sempre così..quando vieni toccato personalmente cambi immediatamente punto di vista..
Non mi stupisce la cosa. Io poi sono decisamente convinto che, tranne in pochi casi, chi accetta supinamente il lockdown ha le spalle coperte su più livelli


----------



## hakaishin (4 Novembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nel Lazio comunque sta succedendo qualcosa di aberrante, fino a ieri il tasso di occupazione delle TI era del 33% oggi magicamente del 23% hanno aumentato i posti del 10% nel giro di un giorno? Eppure i ricoverati son sempre quelli.
> 
> Zingaretti per fare bella figura non vuole farsi dichiarare zona arancione? Ma che razza di criminali sono?



Adesso è più chiaro che i numeri sono dati a pene di segugio?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Novembre 2020)

Io comunque a tutte le persone che hanno un attività e che sta per chiudere a causa di questo DPCM, sto incentivando a più non posso il lavoro in nero. Che vada a quel paese il governo, la gente deve pur mangiare no?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Novembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Adesso è più chiaro che i numeri sono dati a pene di segugio?



I numeri su quante TI abbiamo saranno sicuramente truccati, i numeri reali parlavano di circa 6.000 TI, ora magicamente si sono messi a dire che arriviamo a 8.000. 

Io dovrei chiedere che il Lazio ha aumentato del 10% i posti letto nel giro di pochi giorni dopo che Montalbano ha dormito per mesi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2020)

Quindi i dati ufficiali parlano di un aumento del 110% delle TI da Marzo ad oggi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma se dividono le zone e la gente non si sposta in teoria la zona resta circoscritta..poi nei fatti sarà un macello ma era l'unica soluzione per evitare un lockdown generale



a parte che la gente si sposta per 1000 motivi. praticamente quasi tutti continuerebbero a lavorare e parecchi non lavorano sotto casa... ma anche se la gente non si spostasse in ER per esempio ci sono già sufficienti contagi per permettere al virus di moltiplicarsi liberamente (con numeri in aumento, che è quello che già sta succedendo). 

ER sarebbe zona verde... quindi dove è il senso? diventerà per forza peggio, non meglio.


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Novembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io comunque a tutte le persone che hanno un attività e che sta per chiudere a causa di questo DPCM, sto incentivando a più non posso il lavoro in nero. Che vada a quel paese il governo, la gente deve pur mangiare no?



Perdonami,intendevi dire che offri tu del lavoro?In tal caso ti fa onore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Novembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io comunque a tutte le persone che hanno un attività e che sta per chiudere a causa di questo DPCM, sto incentivando a più non posso il lavoro in nero. Che vada a quel paese il governo, la gente deve pur mangiare no?



il problema è che al governo non gliene frega una mazza, sei tu da dipendente che paghi con le tasse il nero delle attività che incoraggi.
praticamente ti stai dando delle sberle da solo...

comunque non conosco attività che non faccia del nero, non credo che non ci abbiano già pensato prima dei tuoi incoraggiamenti!


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nel Lazio comunque sta succedendo qualcosa di aberrante, fino a ieri il tasso di occupazione delle TI era del 33% oggi magicamente del 23% hanno aumentato i posti del 10% nel giro di un giorno? Eppure i ricoverati son sempre quelli.
> 
> Zingaretti per fare bella figura non vuole farsi dichiarare zona arancione? Ma che razza di criminali sono?



Crisanti l' ha anticipato 2 giorni fa: occhio che le regioni verranno tentate di taroccare i dati.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Novembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Perdonami,intendevi dire che offri tu del lavoro?In tal caso ti fa onore.



Se potessi offrire il lavoro lo farei. Io una settimana prima che chiudessero le palestre ho rinnovato l'abbonamento per 6 mesi a 350€ come aiuto al gestore della palestra dove vado io. Soldi che probabilmente ho "buttato" ma non sono un egoista del cavolo, se posso aiuto e son fiero di ciò che ho fatto. Intendevo dire che se dovessero chiudere per esempio i parrucchieri, io alla mia parrucchiera ho detto di continuare a tagliare i capelli magari a casa, in nero. Non perché sono un criminale, ma perché i soldi il governo non li dà. In qualche modo la famiglia dovrà pur andar avanti no? So che si rischia grosso, ma qua si parla di lavoro, quello che ci rende liberi.... Ce lo stanno tirando via lasciandoci morire di fame.
Perché succede sto macello? Perché il governo chiude, ma non ti aiuta. Se aiutasse tutti come si deve, non ci sarebbe alcuna protesta.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Novembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io comunque a tutte le persone che hanno un attività e che sta per chiudere a causa di questo DPCM, sto incentivando a più non posso il lavoro in nero. Che vada a quel paese il governo, la gente deve pur mangiare no?



Anche i più insospettabili si stanno orientando su quella direzione, il "metti il plexiglass, sanifica tutto, distanzia tavoli/attrezzi/banchi/scrivanie, limita gli ingressi , bene, ora chiudi" è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso per molti in diversi settori. Perciò non mi permetterei di additare nessuno in tal senso.


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Novembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Se potessi offrire il lavoro lo farei. Io una settimana prima che chiudessero le palestre ho rinnovato l'abbonamento per 6 mesi a 350€ come aiuto al gestore della palestra dove vado io. Soldi che probabilmente ho "buttato" ma non sono un egoista del cavolo, se posso aiuto e son fiero di ciò che ho fatto. Intendevo dire che se dovessero chiudere per esempio i parrucchieri, io alla mia parrucchiera ho detto di continuare a tagliare i capelli magari a casa, in nero. Non perché sono un criminale, ma perché i soldi il governo non li dà. In qualche modo la famiglia dovrà pur andar avanti no? So che si rischia grosso, ma qua si parla di lavoro, quello che ci rende liberi.... Ce lo stanno tirando via lasciandoci morire di fame.
> Perché succede sto macello? Perché il governo chiude, ma non ti aiuta. Se aiutasse tutti come si deve, non ci sarebbe alcuna protesta.



Hai pienamente ragione.


----------



## hakaishin (4 Novembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I numeri su quante TI abbiamo saranno sicuramente truccati, i numeri reali parlavano di circa 6.000 TI, ora magicamente si sono messi a dire che arriviamo a 8.000.
> 
> Io dovrei chiedere che il Lazio ha aumentato del 10% i posti letto nel giro di pochi giorni dopo che Montalbano ha dormito per mesi?


Ovvio che non abbiano aumentato un bel niente...
I numeri vengono taroccati sempre..non si capisce più nulla e non si capiva manco a marzo..
Ci sarebbe da rivedere tutto


----------



## cris (4 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sarebbe il colmo dell'organizzazione...
> 
> comunque il mio barbiere è stato il 1o a prenderlo a inizio marzo. è stato malissimo ovviamente a casa non tamponato ne curato da nessuno ma il peggio lo ha avuto la sua fidanzata che ha davvero avuto paura di crepare così. ovviamente anche lei a casa e non tamponata.
> non sarebbe molto saggio lasciare aperto certi posti.



Uno dei due che frequento è morto, di covid ovviamente.


----------



## cris (4 Novembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma si alla fine è sempre così..quando vieni toccato personalmente cambi immediatamente punto di vista..
> Non mi stupisce la cosa. Io poi sono decisamente convinto che, tranne in pochi casi, chi accetta supinamente il lockdown ha le spalle coperte su più livelli



Per quanto mi riguarda mantengo la mia coerenza del dire che se ce da fare il lockdown perche gli ospedali son messi male, lo si deve fare e punto, non ce ne dovrebbero essere di sceneggiate, non si puo far crepare un casino di gente innocente perche si vuole a tutti i costi tener le cose aperte.

E con coerenza continuo a dire, come dai mesi estivi, che sta melma non 1) andava sottovalutata come si è fatto con le fake news "è debole, la carica virale bassa..." 2) andava predisposto sin da subito un piano di intervento locale, restrizioni il piu locali possibili.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Novembre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda mantengo la mia coerenza del dire che se ce da fare il lockdown perche gli ospedali son messi male, lo si deve fare e punto, non ce ne dovrebbero essere di sceneggiate, non si puo far crepare un casino di gente innocente perche si vuole a tutti i costi tener le cose aperte.
> 
> E con coerenza continuo a dire, come dai mesi estivi, che sta melma non 1) andava sottovalutata come si è fatto con le fake news "è debole, la carica virale bassa..." 2) andava predisposto sin da subito un piano di intervento locale, restrizioni il piu locali possibili.



Non si va a fare scenahgiata per noia eh, si chiama lavorare per vivere visti che se no lavoro io non mi mantiene nessuno. Se poi vuoi continuare a puntare il dito fa pure, ma prima o dopo lo trovi quello che ti ci manda eh


----------



## cris (4 Novembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non si va a fare scenahgiata per noia eh, si chiama lavorare per vivere visti che se no lavoro io non mi mantiene nessuno. Se poi vuoi continuare a puntare il dito fa pure, ma prima o dopo lo trovi quello che ti ci manda eh



Non mi riferivo ovviamente a nessuno in particolare, e dato che la mia compagna subisce le conseguenze del lockdown mi pare proprio anche fuori luogo credere che io goda di questo.

Ho anche gia vissuto le conseguenze di una crisi economica e di perdere il lavoro, dopo il 2008.

Ma siccome qui a Bergamo ho ben visto chiaramente che disastro sociale e umano crea la strage di vite conseguente agli ospedali al collasso, me ne guardo bene di metter i soldi davanti alla salute. 

Tutto qui, punti di vista che penso siano rispettabili.


----------

